# **** it...



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

i recently brough a 6 strand trophy slingshot off hawk, very nice catty with alot of power and a great price also. i found my 8mm steel were just wasting the energy the 6 1845 tubes provided so i started using heavier ammo untill i ended up with a 7/8' marble, a massive round no doubt. problem is i wasnt fully used to the grip and hadnt got comfortable with it which ended up in my getting a fork hit and it bounced off my hand aswell (my fault not the slingshots) i noticed a little bit of cracking but it seemed mainly the varnish, i then got another 2 fork hits in roughly the same place despite holding differently. on the third i noticed a massive f**king crack that ran right up the fork (again this is with the 7/8' marble) after a little wobble one side of the fork came off. rather annoying. so that means im down to a zinc alloy clone for now with the 6 strand trophy out of action. however i do now have all the tools and materials (minus varnish/linseed/etc) to make myself a natural so i guess that is the next task, just annoying to have destroyed a catty within days of recieving it =\


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey PJ do by chance Gangstahhh shoot, you know sideways?


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> Hey PJ do by chance Gangstahhh shoot, you know sideways?


yea im a G bruv!

haha yeah i shoot sideways, why do you ask?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

PJB21 said:


> Hey PJ do by chance Gangstahhh shoot, you know sideways?


yea im a G bruv!

haha yeah i shoot sideways, why do you ask?
[/quote]

Though I am no expert, my opinion concerning Gangstahhh sideways shooting unless your form is totally down there is a very high proability to fork hits. After a few fork hits and some nice hand crafted shooters that I knocked the forks off of I abandoned that form of shooting even the best still can get a fork hit using side ways shooting. A broken fork stops everything.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have had only four minor fork hits in a thousand or so shots and they all came while using marbles. I shoot with the forks up, so it is how the big marbles release, at least thats my observation. I never use them any more.
Philly


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

philly said:


> I have had only four minor fork hits in a thousand or so shots and they all came while using marbles. I shoot with the forks up, so it is how the big marbles release, at least thats my observation. I never use them any more.
> Philly


I have the same problem with marbles so I only shoot them out of a few frames. I have two that I've never gotten a fork hit with "seems strange"


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

dragonmaster said:


> I have had only four minor fork hits in a thousand or so shots and they all came while using marbles. I shoot with the forks up, so it is how the big marbles release, at least thats my observation. I never use them any more.
> Philly


I have the same problem with marbles so I only shoot them out of a few frames. I have two that I've never gotten a fork hit with "seems strange"
[/quote]
Marbles suck, unless you are using a wire frame fork.
They seem to fly erratic.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, I shoot marbles quite a lot and it is nothing for me to notice one fly way off target quite often. I can switch to 3/8" steel and everything goes as planned...well almost.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

"Knock on wood" ... but I haven't had a fork hit yet. But I'm still new to the hobby (only 6 months or so, if that). Mostly I shoot 1/2" Gobstoppers candy, not heavy gigantic marbles though. I would be so pissed if I ruined my A+ PS-2 with a fork hit. I also have a new boardcut coming from Gib (I'm surprised it hasn't arrived yet - it was shipped ten days ago - hopefully it might arrive tomorrow). I think that one from Gib will be even smaller than the A+, so I'll have to be even more careful about avoiding fork hits. Maybe my engineering brain has protected me thus far. I'm always very careful to precisely line things up "just right" before I let off a shot (almost to a fault - I need to speed up my shots).


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I think a lot of marbles have inperfections in them you can not see.They will shoot fine from a low power slingshot.The more powerfull the slingshot the more the bad ones will curve.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

One of the frames I shoot marbles with is a wire frame


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Never have I experienced a marble going astray or fly eradic. Dont know if this is the difference or not but I always put a spin on the marble. Fork hits have only happend when I have used regular sized frames both wood and stainless. Once I began scailing down the size of the shooters I began cutting out voila no more fork hits. So I credit the size and perhaps the configuration of the PFS as an effective resistance to fork hits. But of course im partial to my own shooters.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear you blew up your new catty. I really don't have fork hits and I shoot probably a minimum of 50 shots daily (at home from the sea) with 9/16th marbles and can't remember a fork strike in the probably 10,000 plus that I've shot. I shoot with the fork held vertically and draw to my chin.

Man, I'm really sorry you blew your slingshot up. I'm a chains guy but I do like the hawk slingshots and respect his work.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

dgui said:


> Dont know if this is the difference or not but I always put a spin on the marble.


How do you "put a spin" on a marble? I don't understand.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

haertig said:


> Dont know if this is the difference or not but I always put a spin on the marble.


How do you "put a spin" on a marble? I don't understand.
[/quote]

When pouch is pulled to shooting position it is always at a quarter turn so the pouch is on its side not straight up and down. It could act like riflings in a barrel I dont know. I dont get what is called fliers and I attribute this because of the positive spin on the ammo.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh. My engineering brain has always had me working hard NOT to twist the pouch in relation to the forks. I remember another thread here where someone said it really doesn't matter if you twist it. I suppose I may have to try this twist method. I shoot gangsta style.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

PJB21 said:


> i recently brough a 6 strand trophy slingshot off hawk, very nice catty with alot of power and a great price also. i found my 8mm steel were just wasting the energy the 6 1845 tubes provided so i started using heavier ammo untill i ended up with a 7/8' marble, a massive round no doubt. problem is i wasnt fully used to the grip and hadnt got comfortable with it which ended up in my getting a fork hit and it bounced off my hand aswell (my fault not the slingshots) i noticed a little bit of cracking but it seemed mainly the varnish, i then got another 2 fork hits in roughly the same place despite holding differently. on the third i noticed a massive f**king crack that ran right up the fork (again this is with the 7/8' marble) after a little wobble one side of the fork came off. rather annoying. so that means im down to a zinc alloy clone for now with the 6 strand trophy out of action. however i do now have all the tools and materials (minus varnish/linseed/etc) to make myself a natural so i guess that is the next task, just annoying to have destroyed a catty within days of recieving it =\


Pjb21 I have sent you a pm but if you did not get it send me your address and I will pop another in the post for you, if you have specific dimensions send them to me with your address and I will do my best to match them for you, you will have to give me two or three days to sort out for you though.You may just have been unlucky and got one with a weakness all I can say is I shoot 9.5mm steel hold it gangsta but flip the sling shot on release and never have a fork hit. I have used marbles before 16 - 18mm but dont like them to bulky and seem alot slower steel is my preference.


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> i recently brough a 6 strand trophy slingshot off hawk, very nice catty with alot of power and a great price also. i found my 8mm steel were just wasting the energy the 6 1845 tubes provided so i started using heavier ammo untill i ended up with a 7/8' marble, a massive round no doubt. problem is i wasnt fully used to the grip and hadnt got comfortable with it which ended up in my getting a fork hit and it bounced off my hand aswell (my fault not the slingshots) i noticed a little bit of cracking but it seemed mainly the varnish, i then got another 2 fork hits in roughly the same place despite holding differently. on the third i noticed a massive f**king crack that ran right up the fork (again this is with the 7/8' marble) after a little wobble one side of the fork came off. rather annoying. so that means im down to a zinc alloy clone for now with the 6 strand trophy out of action. however i do now have all the tools and materials (minus varnish/linseed/etc) to make myself a natural so i guess that is the next task, just annoying to have destroyed a catty within days of recieving it =\


Pjb21 I have sent you a pm but if you did not get it send me your address and I will pop another in the post for you, if you have specific dimensions send them to me with your address and I will do my best to match them for you, you will have to give me two or three days to sort out for you though.You may just have been unlucky and got one with a weakness all I can say is I shoot 9.5mm steel hold it gangsta but flip the sling shot on release and never have a fork hit. I have used marbles before 16 - 18mm but dont like them to bulky and seem alot slower steel is my preference.
[/quote]

thanks for the offer, just about to pm you. i think i need to learn the flip style properly, would save any potential breaks in future, also gonna leave the marbles alone it would seem in popular opinion they dont make good ammo, still got plenty of steel to shoot though so its all good.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't get any forkhit's. The key is to flip the fork.

I don't like marbles though i still have about 500. They are just to bulky to carry around.

Friedrich


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I don't get any forkhit's. The key is to flip the fork.
> 
> I don't like marbles though i still have about 500. They are just to bulky to carry around.
> 
> Friedrich


They also make noise when you walk around.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Get the Hays, catty, impervious to fork hits. It's bullet, bomb, acid, apocalypse proof.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> When pouch is pulled to shooting position it is always at a quarter turn so the pouch is on its side not straight up and down. It could act like riflings in a barrel I dont know. I dont get what is called fliers and I attribute this because of the positive spin on the ammo.


Hmmm... Darrell, when I read this I was a little incredulous so I ran downstairs and took a few shots with clay balls and voila! I had thought that the fact that you were putting a twist in the bands would throw the shot off, but no. It didn't. I shot maybe 10 rounds that way and 10 rounds my regular way at about 18 yards. Your way was better. It's too dark now to see, so I will be experimenting some more later. Interesting. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ERdept said:


> Get the Hays, catty, impervious to fork hits. It's bullet, bomb, acid, apocalypse proof.


Don't forget Hogan Castings.
You can also get one of my designs... Vergo with universal forks, Hathcock w/standard or universal forks, Predator standard fork, Badger BB shooter w/universal forks, Tex Classic w/universal forks and soon the Ranger w/universal forks... or you can get other's designs... or one of the classic designs from Hogan Castings... done up in different metals... all of them extremely fork hit damage resistant.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> When pouch is pulled to shooting position it is always at a quarter turn so the pouch is on its side not straight up and down. It could act like riflings in a barrel I dont know. I dont get what is called fliers and I attribute this because of the positive spin on the ammo.


Hmmm... Darrell, when I read this I was a little incredulous so I ran downstairs and took a few shots with clay balls and voila! I had thought that the fact that you were putting a twist in the bands would throw the shot off, but no. It didn't. I shot maybe 10 rounds that way and 10 rounds my regular way at about 18 yards. Your way was better. It's too dark now to see, so I will be experimenting some more later. Interesting. Thanks for posting that.
[/quote]

When Darrell started talking bout rifeling the barrel of his slingshot I tryed shooting this way and it worked for me so been doing it ever since.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay. This is the next morning. Haven't had a fork hit in months. First shot with the "Darrell Twist" -- _fork hit _!!!







Experiment over.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok Day, You left a vital part of the equation out. 
That's all.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Darrell, I'm working on my own solution to my inability to shoot butterfly -- it ain't got nothin' to do with bareback but I'm betting you're gonna laugh your head off when you see it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok Day, I cant shoot Gangstahhh Monkey Grip or Soft, so some things are just not for some people. Perhaps there should be a Slingshot Clinic for those of us who need a little xtree.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

My 2 cents are: It is all in the pouch and release. Glass "slides" very easy and can get off center from the get go. I also don't care for the eco impact of broken glass bits if they do break.


----------

